# Battery Care



## X man (Dec 31, 2004)

Not going to use my 4 cell packs for a while, how should i store them. 
Thanks Dan


----------



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

If they are Ni-Mh store them fully charged (if storing them for more than a month). If you are storing them for a short time a week or two then just put about five minutes of charge in them. If they are Ni-cd then store them drained.


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

The best thing you can do is sell them. With the advancement in technology, bigger, better, faster is here. Just replace them with new when your ready to race again.

Later, Bret


----------



## X man (Dec 31, 2004)

*3300's*

Just storing my 3300's for a couiple of weeks. until summer season starts up
!


----------



## oldtimer (Mar 3, 2002)

If you dead short then take them down on a good discharge tray and hang a wire on them .They should be fine for about mounth or two. Hope this help's


----------



## BradJ (Mar 30, 2004)

I don't think it matters anymore. These responses are the manifest of the battery maintenance talk that is ongoing. Do this, no do this, no do this. Do whatever you are comfortable with. I've yet to see a bad 3300.


----------



## HyperformRacing (Apr 28, 2005)

If your only storing them for a couple weeks, you don't really need to do anything. I assume your running 12th with the 4-cell packs. If so, I wouldn't deadshort due to the loss in runtime.

Hyperform Racing
www.Hyperform-Racing.com
[email protected]


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2005)

I tried several methods of long storage with the first generation to the present NiMh. The best results I got was just storing them at about .90 volts per cell. The only ones I could not get a consistant result were the Panasonics. Packs were stored as long as 8 months, but like Nicads the first cycle may not yeild consistant results or numbers. You may need a second or third cycle before seeing consistant and steady results. Two ways of ensuring the pack is up to normal, 1. equalize it before charging (some use equalizing tray for side by side packs with stick you can use a single 1157 lightbulb or a discharge resistor) individual cells may built up different levels of voltage so if you were to start charging it, it can lead to constant false peaking - get all voltage the same in each cell. NiMh cells seem to hold whatever voltage is left in them longer than Nicad. 2. use the packs in practice - discharge - if time allows recharge for your race heats (is some forms of modified racing runtime may be an issue with a second or third cycle) 3. cycle the pack a couple of days before you intend to race - this takes off one useful cycle but at least may indicate any drop in pack performance. Charge the pack up as you normally would for racing, but use a load close to what it sees in use and discharge.

Keep a log handy when purchasing new cells (packs) when you notice inconsistant numbers that is the time to purchase new packs. Right now the GP3300 should last a good two years under club level racing. But for big events I try to purchase a couple of new hot packs.


----------

